# BM Advance WB Alkyd Enamel



## bergs4 (Feb 5, 2010)

I know this product has been discussed here previously. I did not see anything, however, on how hard it gets after full cure. I applied a coat to a door and it leveled and brushed like a true oil, but right now it feels like tacky latex paint. How long until it gets hard?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

16 hour recoat. Full cure....I'll have to check tomorrow, when im at the shop.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would venture to guess about half the time of latex. So around a week. Hell it may even be 14 days like latex.


----------



## bergs4 (Feb 5, 2010)

I guess I'm just a little cynical about BM's marketing claims. I don't get it -- I can spray Target's waterborne laquer and it dries hard in 20 minutes (even tho their full cure is 120 hours), so I know the technology is out there to have a hard drying, waterborne product with oil like qualities. I know laquer is different than alkyd, but still.

Went out there this am, still feels like latex...I'll post back in a week or two with the results... :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

You're comparing 2 completely different products. That's like comparing gas mileage between a pickup and a Prius.


----------



## bergs4 (Feb 5, 2010)

I know, I know.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I can maybe see me using this on high end custom homes where I would have still used oil. However I haven't use impervo oil in years, but have pretty much replaced it with waterborne. 

It self primes, dries in an hour and is almost as hard as oil. It also doesn't yellow so other than it being so loose and easily runs I don't see a downside.


----------



## bergs4 (Feb 5, 2010)

Update --

After about a week, the product has gotten hard and less latexy. I had to thin it quite a bit with water and have been using really thin coats to get desired results. Head to head with a true oil (an oil being 10), I'd give it an 8.5. The mild odor (different than both oil and latex) wasn't too disagreeable and the ease of cleaning brushes / spray equipment definitely will lead me to using this in the future.


----------



## degarb (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, my last job, after sanding like crazy and lacquer thinner wipe, I determined SW wb alkyd and their wb precat really didn't bite into the old oils enough to use. 

Trying this one, hope not another plane wreck.

How long before you cannot quarter scratch this stuff off metal or glass? This is the real test.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

I just re-visited a job where I used Advance 2 days ago and it still felt just a little bit tacky like latex. There was another section that I had done 2 weeks ago and it felt harder and more cured.

So it may be safe to re-paint after 16 hours, but it seems like it's still curing after 48 hours


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

ddemair said:


> I just re-visited a job where I used Advance 2 days ago and it still felt just a little bit tacky like latex. There was another section that I had done 2 weeks ago and it felt harder and more cured.
> 
> So it may be safe to re-paint after 16 hours, but it seems like it's still curing after 48 hours


I just sent in a bid last night and was looking at the TDS and it says it could take 30 days to get to maximum hardness and for any serious washing.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Depends on the sheen.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

ddemair said:


> I just re-visited a job where I used Advance 2 days ago and it still felt just a little bit tacky like latex. There was another section that I had done 2 weeks ago and it felt harder and more cured.
> 
> So it may be safe to re-paint after 16 hours, but it seems like it's still curing after 48 hours


I can't stand the hybrid paints, they take WAYYYYYY to long to dry... SW has one that I used for spraying a trim package off the wall, the next day I needed to stack it so I could get the doors/jams done... Nope, couldn't do it. I ended up stacking it on it's side, not on top of each other and it still stuck to each other in some places (I know... don't ask. It was a very strange situation...). Had I used ProClassic waterborne, I could have stacked it for certain the next day. ProClassic dries hard as a rock within a couple hours or less and is one of the most durable latex paints I have ever seen. I can paint with Proclassic, an hour later, tape it off or sand if I need to. Love the stuff.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I also enjoy working with proclassic.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ddemair said:


> I just re-visited a job where I used Advance 2 days ago and it still felt just a little bit tacky like latex. There was another section that I had done 2 weeks ago and it felt harder and more cured.
> 
> So it may be safe to re-paint after 16 hours, but it seems like it's still curing after 48 hours


It's still curing for 3 weeks. Most paints are.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

I've seen advance semi take several months to fully harden, but it did get as hard as alkyd satin impervo in the end. I also use wb lacquers, but their quick flash off sometimes causes problems when spraying on-site. They are second to none for shop spraying, though.


----------



## lostproc (Feb 23, 2013)

I did a bunch of doors in Advance satin. Took about 30 days to get a full, no-scratch cure. Easily passed the nail test at this point. Sands nicely after about 4 days.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I did a bunch of sample cabinets doors, Advance satin, Cabinetcoat, breakthrough, and the new C2 cabinet paint. After several weeks curing the Advance passed the fingernail test the best. The others still showed a mark or burnishing when scratched, but the advance showed nothing. Cool.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Damon T said:


> I did a bunch of sample cabinets doors, Advance satin, Cabinetcoat, breakthrough, and the new C2 cabinet paint. After several weeks curing the Advance passed the fingernail test the best. The others still showed a mark or burnishing when scratched, but the advance showed nothing. Cool.


I went look at some kitchens cabinets I did with BM Advance Satin almost 2 years ago. The finish looks amazing


----------

